# Homeless guy taking my fishing spot



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

My fishing spot is being taken over. This guy comes around and hovers maybe looking for a hand out. I fish of the jordan river in an area that the parkway dosen't run along it. Anyway what can I do to get rid of this guy.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Give him a fish.


----------



## Fiction32 (Feb 21, 2011)

You might try talking to him. Might just be a lonely fellow..... Maybe he's just curious......


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Throw a half-full bottle of black velvet in the current and the problem will pretty much resolve itself.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

If he isn't poseing a threat, leaving the area trashed or worse yet standing guard so his buddies can rob you blind then offer him a sandwich or a soda and just talk to him. If he is there to beg for money to support his needs then he will leave. If problem prosist then call in the LAW!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

ScottyP said:


> Throw a half-full bottle of black velvet in the current and the problem will pretty much resolve itself.


 -_O-


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe you are fishing in his home. Just because you fish there on occasion, doesn't mean that you own it. Maybe he is watching you to make sure that you don't steal his stuff. You know, the cardboard box that he sleeps in, that you call litter, and the nasty mattress that got dumped, that keeps him out of the mud at night. Maybe he is hoping that you leave some tangled line and a broken lure or two so that he can try to catch some dinner after you leave. I'll bet you could get him to leave YOUR fishing spot by inviting him to stay at your home until he can get back on his feet.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

No easy answer for this.
If you are not comfprtable with him around you can either not fish that area or call the authorities and have him checked out.
It's your choice.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

That's the answer. CallTheCops. When you meet some one that is different than you, CallTheCops. If someone is in "YourSpot" on public land, CallTheCops. After all, he has no business being in "YourSpot", its only public land. And you are the only "public" that is allowed there. 
Maybe you could actually talk to the guy. Maybe he is from that millionaire show where they dress up as vagrants and find someone that is kind to them, then give them their fortune. 
Or you could continue being an ass and keep complaining about people taking "YourSpot".


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

Speedbump said:


> My fishing spot is being taken over. This guy comes around and hovers maybe looking for a hand out. I fish of the jordan river in an area that the parkway dosen't run along it. Anyway what can I do to get rid of this guy.


Sounds like it has happened more that once, if he hasn'r assulted you or begged for money by now he probably won't. People might think I'm homeless if they saw me out fishing or hiking, don't be quick to judge as someone suggested he may be lonely, or curious to see if you catch something. No harm no foul.


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

Sounds like mabey you should just find a new spot.......


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

billybob said:


> Give him a fish.


Or as a wise man once said "teach a man to fish, and feed him for a lifetime."

I guess you could bring another pole along and hand it to him.... But I'd be surprised if he had a license


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bax* said:


> billybob said:
> 
> 
> > Give him a fish.
> ...


Fire not fish... "Build a man a fire, warm him for a day. Light a man on fire, warm him for the rest of his life.

:O•-:

-DallanC


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

License? Riiiight. I don't think this guy is worried about getting checked by a fish cop... And besides all you too-tight-in-the-shorts do-gooders out there, who cares! 

Take an old crappy fishing rig you don't use any more and give it to him with a bottle of Zeekes Cheese. He'll probably kiss you.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Take an old crappy fishing rig you don't use any more and give it to him with a bottle of Zeekes Cheese. He'll probably kiss you.


If the kiss is required, I would just ignore him. :mrgreen:


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Take him over to Loke's place and have him adopt him.
o-|| o-|| 

Fishrmn


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Then I could have someone to mow the lawn, pick up the dog poop, and weed the garden.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Loke said:


> Then I could have someone to mow the lawn, pick up the dog poop, and weed the garden.


What, you think that "will work for food" sign is really what they want? Riiiight. :roll: Their sign should read "I just drank my lunch, will you buy me dinner?"

God, if it were only that easy! I'd stand out on the curb for eight hours a day with a sign that reads "Why lie, I don't care any more and I need a drink"

I'm glad I have a home...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Funny you say that Tex. I was in Seattle a few years ago and there were a couple of punk kids camped out on the sidewalk downtown, about a block from Pike's Place. They had themselves propped up against some light poles and had a small cigar box with the lid open. The inside of the box had a hand-drawn cannabis leaf and said "need money for weed." I was tempted to drop a fiver in for nothing but the pure honesty of the situation.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I did see a guy in Indianapolis that had a sign that said "I'm not going to bull**** you, I'm going to buy beer."

I gave him a five.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

About five years ago the hype on the news was that these "Homeless beggars" were out there making a killing on unsuspecting passers by and then walking a few blocks, getting into there SUV's and driving to their 4000 square foot houses. My brother called BS and decided to do a little research for himself. He grew out his beard, rubbed grease and dirt all over some shabby cloths, and went down to the Fashion Place mall with a sign that read "Why lie, its Christmas and I need a drink" He made $380 in TWO hours. people were handing him tens and twenty's. He felt so guilty he gave all the money to the homeless shelter downtown. And I've been working all these years...


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

Loke said:


> I did see a guy in Indianapolis that had a sign that said "I'm not going to **** you, I'm going to buy beer."
> 
> I gave him a five.


EXACT same thing happend at a Cubs/Giants game in San Fran a few years back. i think he made about 60 bucks from the group of us, we all took a pic with him also.


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

what i like to do in these situations is make friends with the fella, offer him a ride to go get a drink and drive him out to the west desert, let him out and problem solved! ive only done this 3 times so far but its worked like a charm and i havent had any repeat offenders at my fishing holes, hope this works and let me know if you try it!


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

rick_rudder said:


> what i like to do in these situations is make friends with the fella, offer him a ride to go get a drink and drive him out to the west desert, let him out and problem solved! ive only done this 3 times so far but its worked like a charm and i havent had any repeat offenders at my fishing holes, hope this works and let me know if you try it!


In some states that's considered kidnapping. :shock: :shock:

Fishrmn


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

frickin weirdos, I dont care if he is homeless who just hangs out and watches someone else fish???? he is clearly unstable! Call the cops, two to one odds he has warrants, or maybe he is just gay and is saving the memories of you fishing for later when he is alone..... If you dont' want to call the cops jsut throw some rocks at himn and tell him to shoe. That makes them a little angry but if the police come to sort it out they are definately going to take your side. I was downtown one night and had forgotten something in my car, when I went back out to get it there was a bum standing by my car. It was the only car in the lot, so you know he was up to no good. I walked right up to him and started swinging, he couldn't fight back(wuss) and we went to the ground. Anywho some gaurd saw it all happen called the cops and when they came he told them I jsut walked up and assulted the bum. The cops were like well that's not really ok but he has three warrants and we understand you protecting your car so your free to go. hahahaha stupid bums, I smelt like dirty bums all the rest of the night though.


----------



## cacherinthewry (Dec 20, 2007)

Maybe it's not a homeless guy after all. Maybe it's a homeowner who's pissed about you fishing in his backyard stream and he's trying to scare you off. Call the stream access coalition.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> About five years ago the hype on the news was that these "Homeless beggars" were out there making a killing on unsuspecting passers by and then walking a few blocks, getting into there SUV's and driving to their 4000 square foot houses. My brother called BS and decided to do a little research for himself. He grew out his beard, rubbed grease and dirt all over some shabby cloths, and went down to the Fashion Place mall with a sign that read "Why lie, its Christmas and I need a drink" He made $380 in TWO hours. people were handing him tens and twenty's. He felt so guilty he gave all the money to the homeless shelter downtown. And I've been working all these years...


I don't think every part of the year is like this, but yeah Christmas time works well. I had an assignment years ago as a highschool senior to live a day in the life of someone who doesn't fit into society's norms. So I put on my hippie hoodie, and I was already a shaggy pothead, and stood outside of the mall in Orem with a sign that said "Trying to get home for X-mas" I was there for 30-45 min. Got money (not much~ but I was only there for a short time) a pack of smokes, and a shirt that someone had bought for a gift. I tried to give everything back and told the donators it was just for a social studies assignment. But they all told me to keep it. :shock:


----------

